# Pam cooking spray 2011 can design with vent holes exploding.  Check your cans for vent holes.



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 7, 2019)

cooking spray Pam—is now facing six different lawsuits from people claiming that the pressurized cans caused multiple injuries when they burst into flames or caused explosions.

Koskoff Koskoff & Bieder, the law firm representing these six clients and their cases, states that the 2011 design of these cans is the reason for the safety issues and explosions. The bottoms have a venting feature that causes them to be faulty and dangerous.

...Conagra Brands says that most Pam users have nothing to worry about. "Even if a consumer is concerned, the vented can design, that is in question, was used in market on a limited number of cans over the last several years, and has not been used in the vast majority of the product sold," they said.

To be extra safe, we recommend checking your cans of Pams ASAP and carefully disposing of them if you see vents on the bottom.
...
Full article: https://www.housebeautiful.com/life...hMi285BBb950TQ1znN3b2Ff8dSPshouRb8Hj3w-Naiyq0

I came across this info and thought you all might like to know, just in case.


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2019)

Good info...  Thanks much.....   Dave


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 7, 2019)

Thank goodness that folks like Koskoff Koskoff & Bieder are out there protecting the little guy like me.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 8, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Good info...  Thanks much.....   Dave



Sure.  Hopefully nobody has these cans.  They continued to produce them "over the last several years, " according to Pam.



drunkenmeatfist said:


> Thank goodness that folks like Koskoff Koskoff & Bieder are out there protecting the little guy like me.



I don't know who the attorneys are...lol, but I suspect the victims sought them out after their injuries. The article talks about some bad burns! One lady had to be kept in a coma for a couple weeks because her burns were so bad. There's a clip from a restaurant kitchen with a camera showing the fireball from one can exploding and the cook getting burned. Looked bad!


----------

